# Ih 784



## lcksmi (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get the shifting lever decals for the "H" pattern transmission? I can find the "Z" pattern everywhere but I have an "H" pattern.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Have you looked on ebay?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

The decals you need are 

1 1135097R1 Decal 1ST/2ND Speed, 785 
1 1135098R1 Decal 3RD/4TH Speed, 785 
1 1135100R1 Decal Range-low And Reverse, 785 
1 1135101R1 Decal Range-high, 785 

From cnh 785L parts listing.


----------



## lcksmi (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you. I appreciate the information. Even the IH dealer couldn't help me with this.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

I am surprised Case IH dealer could not help you, These no's are from CNH online parts book system. as they wer'nt listed for 784 i just advanced the model no to see what showed up !!!!


----------

